# Sat Nav



## Ed054 (20 Nov 2008)

Can anyone recomend a good easy to use and update sat nav up to a price of aprox €150


----------



## NOAH (20 Nov 2008)

Garmin.look here, these are good for ireland. 

[broken link removed]


noah


----------



## manukev (20 Nov 2008)

got a garmin nuvi 250 a month ago and have found it to be ok. been to dublin from galway twice and got to the addresses no problem. the only thing is i find it a bit tricky for country addresses, keeps looking for city and street names. cost me 150 euro in galway


----------



## gebbel (20 Nov 2008)

Most will recommend a Garmin. I have a TomTom One and can recommend it also.


----------



## tosullivan (21 Nov 2008)

I would have to say the TomTom One is easier to use than the Garmins...

Tescos are doing the One for €99 at the moment


----------



## MaryBe (21 Nov 2008)

I have a garmin Nuvi 250 two year now.  I bring it everywhere.  I have it on my windscreen and it tells me all the areas that I am in by NAME.  When on week end breaks I put it to pedestrian mode and it brings me around the big cities in europe.  Absolutely brilliant.  I would recommend thinking about having bluetooth in your sat nav if you don't have hands free in your car.  It costs a little extra but worth it.  Happy shopping !!


----------



## rraido (22 Nov 2008)

The most important thing about sat nav's is the maps. Both Garmin and TomTom have great maps for towns, but if you want to go to a townland in the countryside, Garmin wins hands down. Their maps are much better.


----------



## oopsbuddy (9 Dec 2008)

Can I ask a basic question about choice of Sat Navs; there seems to be an enormous range of machines available, but what features are a 'must have' and which are 'nice to have but will probably never use them'? The Garmin 250W seems to be a safe, middle-of-the-road (sorry, no pun intended!) model that has most features you might want for Irish (and occasional) UK driving, but how much further up the (price and model) range should you go for useful features, before you end up paying too much for features that are not needed? I can't just leave the choice to Santa without doing a bit of homework for him! Many thanks on his behalf!!


----------



## MaryBe (9 Dec 2008)

oopsbuddy said:


> Can I ask a basic question about choice of Sat Navs; there seems to be an enormous range of machines available, but what features are a 'must have' and which are 'nice to have but will probably never use them'? The Garmin 250W seems to be a safe, middle-of-the-road (sorry, no pun intended!) model that has most features you might want for Irish (and occasional) UK driving, but how much further up the (price and model) range should you go for useful features, before you end up paying too much for features that are not needed? I can't just leave the choice to Santa without doing a bit of homework for him! Many thanks on his behalf!!


 
My Garmin is a 250 (not the wide one)  I like it because it fits easily into my pocket for city walking (it gives pedestrian directions also).  I also have downloaded family photos and all my fav places to visit in different countries.  If you are looking at the must have, I would suggest one with bluetooth if your car does not have a hands free kit.  Make sure it has coverage of UK Ireland and Europe.  I see some Sat Navs are selling with only UK and Ireland.


----------



## oopsbuddy (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks MaryBM, and sorry for not acknowledging your reply before now. I think I'll go for the Garmin 265 as it has Bluetooth, so I can give my other Bluetooth hands/free to my other half! Happy Christmas!


----------



## Bell Butts (17 Dec 2008)

I know I'm always mentioning What Car? magazine, but it does a comparison of twenty-odd sat navs in the current issue.


----------



## RS2K (17 Dec 2008)

Bell Butts said:


> I know I'm always mentioning What Car? magazine, but it does a comparison of twenty-odd sat navs in the current issue.



http://www.whatcar.com/news-special-report.aspx?NA=236052&EL=3262224


----------



## garydubh (3 Jan 2009)

*SatNav Questions and Complaints*

Have a look at this post: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=58430030&postcount=1


----------



## Bell Butts (3 Jan 2009)

*Re: SatNav Questions and Complaints*

Excellent post - thanks for that


----------



## garydubh (4 Jan 2009)

*Re: SatNav Questions and Complaints*



Bell Butts said:


> Excellent post - thanks for that


 
pleasure!


----------



## euroDilbert (4 Jan 2009)

In my experience, the units with NavTeq maps are much more accurate once you go away from the main towns/cities.


----------



## Frank (4 Jan 2009)

Got one from work Garmin 205W

Updated from the net and it works grand.

Recalcs quick when I decide to go a different route. 

Brought me down some intersting roads in Cavan but bang on to the places I was looking for.

Easy enough to figure out.


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Jan 2009)

Have a lidl one, got as a Christmas present. Seems to work fine.

Maybe this is true of all sat navs but it seems to work better the closer you get to your target - by this I mean, if you set it up from 100 miles away it seems to lead you into towns though the by-pass is quicker. Whereas once you get in to Dublin its quite good at finding exactly where you need to go.

So while it will get you there eventually (probably its real value) the more you know yourself the better and you have to continue to use your common sense and not rely on it the satnav religiously.


----------



## stevo (8 Jan 2009)

My fatherinlaw bought the Sat Nav in Lidl but it didn't work well.
Had to return it in the end for his money back


----------



## carrielou (27 Feb 2009)

One for sale on www.ibood.com, what would ye think of it


----------

